# Gift Ideas For Women



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Gift Ideas For Women



Tony Reid said:


> I was thinking, it might be a nice time to start up a few threads on gift ideas for Christmas
> and let users post links to where products are currently on special offer/discounted.


The following posts contain unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk 
or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

Gift Ideas For Women​


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Girls,

She is the one person I dread buying for. And not got a clue what to get her. She always gets me the best presents ever, she always knows exactly what I want without asking. 

The usual perfume, Pj's, slippers and smellies are a no go. Same for vouchers as shes one of them who likes some thought put into it.

Shes not got much time on her hands, 1 year old twins who are demanding to say the least, shes no time to read/games or things like that as when the kids are in bed she'll cook her and dh's dinner/iron/clean work etc

So I am totally stuck, it needs to be something which shows Ive thought about this. (She doesnt need to know you guys have helped me      )  Shes into healthy cooking, and trys to get to the gym once a week (used to be a fanatic before tx & twins)

Shes 30 if that helps!  Oh, and im on a budget     £40 ish, as got her some little stocking fillers too   

Any Ideas   

xxxx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Kate,

Just a thought. You say she doesn't have much time on her hands. Could you give her IOU's that she could use say for you to babysit or do jobs for her?

Joy xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

How about a yummy mummy Changing bag ? ( thats like a handbag )
I love accesorise for their scarves, bags and purses! well worth a look I would have thought ?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I have no idea how much these cost so apologies if I'm way off the mark but what about you book her a relaxing (away from the twins) facial one Saturday afternoon and you babysit? 

B xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

I would suggest a pamper type voucher for manicure or facial etc or maybe tickets for a local gig/show/comedian .. Just got my sister and brother in law tickets to see a comedian and it was £15 per ticket so not bad

Good luck
Xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

at the thought of the IOU's    I do have the twins when needed anyway   

Thanks for the ideas girls   

Sarah ~ Great Idea, ive just got her 2 tickets to go see Peter Kay in January, (she does love him    ) Gone way over budget but never mind, i'll just take it out of the inlaws budget   

Thanks again xx


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Kate I hope you don't think I was implying that you don't  

Glad you found something in the end. You'll probably end up babysitting for her when she goes to see him (unless the other ticket is for you   )

Joy xx


----------

